

Ask HN:  Did Steve Jobs have any technical skills? - angrisha

This question has been haunting me for quite some time. Was steve Jobs just the marketing guy? Or was he involved in hardware/software development of the apple devices too?<p>Thank you.
======
wh-uws
For some reason more recently this old wive's tale of Steve not being
technical has catching on.

Read this story here about a 12 year old steve.

[http://blog.eladgil.com/2011/09/12-year-old-steve-jobs-
meets...](http://blog.eladgil.com/2011/09/12-year-old-steve-jobs-meets-
bill.html)

And decide if you would still like to believe he's not technical.

------
Hitchhiker
To work with someone like Woz in the early days implies that Steve would hold
his own at least to herd a bunch of highly skilled folks forward.

Vision is not just about skills. It is something far deeper and not entirely
rational or a result of 10,000 hours of training.

[http://forums.appleinsider.com/archive/index.php/t-19686.htm...](http://forums.appleinsider.com/archive/index.php/t-19686.html)
seems to have a good discussion on the subject.

------
willvarfar
Where did he meet Woz? A marketing convention?

~~~
profitbaron
Steve Wozniak became friends with Steve Jobs, when Jobs worked for the summer
at a company where Wozniak was working on a mainframe computer.

~~~
coryl
Possibly HP?

------
glimcat
He was a tech for Atari at one point.

